
Suppose We Have an Algorithm for an NPC Problem - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SupposeWeHaveAnAlgorithmForAnNPCProblem.html?HN_20151111
======
ColinWright
In part in response to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10517569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10517569)

